# Going to the vets



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisys now thrown up her last 3 meals and had a v loose bowl movement this morning so were going to see the vet at 10.30 

She doesn't seem happy today!!


My baby is such a sickly puppy


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aww poor daisy, i hope shes feeling better soon!
They dont know how much worry they cause us!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope shes right as rain in no time

Poor daisy xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, I'm sorry to hear Daisy isn't feeling well still.  I hope they're able to figure out what is causing her tummy upset. Feel better soon Miss Daisy!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Feel better Daisy!


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

Ahhh poor little girl,it's awful when there not very well as you just want to make them better but it's hard to know what to do for the best to make them better.I'm sure all will go well at the vets and she'll soon be running round and trying to eat everything...lol.Let us know how she gets on as will be thinking about you all.x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck at the vets,i'm sure the magic injection or tabs will do the trick


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

come back soon and let us know how she is


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww no, poor girl!
Keep us posted. x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

How is she? I hope she's sorted.

You were so right to bring her this morning - I hate when dogs or children get sick at weekends it can be so hard to get to emergency vets or doctors on Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's sick sick sick  was busy in the vets took lotus for socialisation.

My doo is so scared of the vet shakes like a leaf and climbs up me  anyway she doesn have a temperature but has some sort of tummy bug so she had an injection and has to be starved for 24 hours poor baby. He said each tile she throws up she's loosing a lot of fluid so needs to just drink as she is keeping water down!!

Then for the next week 3 small meals of boring chicken he said to feed less than she normally has abd v small portions to see if she can keep it down

Poor baby I feel so bad for her it's like little lotus knows coz she keeps licking her face ahhhh

Lotus yapped at a staff who put it's head on my knee lol but shut up when told and wa ok when we walked through the park home


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That's good she doesn't have a temperature - and the small meals will give her tummy a rest - poor little thing


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> How is she? I hope she's sorted.
> 
> You were so right to bring her this morning - I hate when dogs or children get sick at weekends it can be so hard to get to emergency vets or doctors on Saturdays and Sundays.


I'm lucky my vet is open on a Saturday  
Drs however u have to sit at em doc for hours


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

poor Daisy hope shes feeling better soon


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

poor little girl, at least you know,


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

poor daisy
hope shes feeling better soon!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just hate the thought of her not eating for 24 hours  she's sleeping now and I've cancelled her play date with one of her boyfriends


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww bless her.
Hope she is back to her normal wee self soon. 
Give her a kiss from me. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope she feels better soon! Poor thing!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks she's just snoozing most the time which I don't blame her sheis so down love my baby. He weighed her and she's lost 3 ounces since tuesday!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Hope Daisy is well again soon!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks therese me too


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Thanks therese me too


I know it's such a worry when they are sick...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I feel USELESS and abi is being exceptionally obnoxious today :roll: I need chocolate!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Get well soon Daisy!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks t


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Get well soon Daisy (( hugs ))


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Eeep..feel better Daisy! Let us know how she is Sarah :0


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I was gonna add...you could give her some of your equivalent of children's unflavoured pedialyte -- its basically electrolyte water. Whenever any of mine are feeling under the weather / diarrhea / vomiting, I give them a few dropperfuls every 3 hours or so. That way I know they are hydrated.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Bless her hope she's ok


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw poor little girl. It's so hard when they're sick. Pip and Roo send get well puppy licks to Daisy. x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Feel better soon Daisy!! Mum will take good care of you


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sorry Daisy has been so sick  It's so hard to see our babies not feeling well. I don't think Daisy will be happy about the food situation for the next 24 hours and the next week, but if it gets her over this bug and fully recovered, then it is worth it. I hope your baby is bounding around the house again soon for you!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww Daisy hope you feel better soon, 24hrs seems ages but it really does the trick and gives their tummy a rest.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys

Lynda I feel like devil mum


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

hope she starts feeling better poor daisy


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I gave her a little lick of honey to perk her up a bit I feel so bad it's horrible she's looking at me like her life is over!!


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Get well soon Daisy.We are all thinking of You !


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Poor little honey..hugs to her from me and mine. xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone

Stacia I will she seems fine her and batfink just had zooms so she must be feeling a bit better

None the less she's snoozing with me tonight


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

poor daisy get well soon x


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

That's good news!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet little Daisy girl.. I am so sad to know you are feeling badly.. Sending hugs and healing prayers that you will be much better soon.. Hang in there Sarah..


----------

